# Dallas Area Relabeler



## nhbmark (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey guys.. Just relocated to the dallas area and wanted to know if anyone here knows of a decent wholesale company that also relabels? 
shipping back and forth from the east coast if no good..

any info would be great!!

thanks


----------



## CNClark (Mar 2, 2010)

Are you looking for a contract printer that relabels, or are you just wanting relabeling and no printing?


----------



## nhbmark (Oct 2, 2010)

Just relabeling ..already have the printer


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

In Dallas, there are several thousand alteration services---a lot of them work in conjunction with dry cleaners. Run a sample by a couple of them in your neighborhood and see what kind of quote they give you for sewing them in.


----------

